# Oh Bang bang



## Bangbang (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't been on for ages and i never thought this would be the message i would be posting...
Bangbang passed away this morning, I dont know what happened. Mum called me a work hysterical she found her in the cage lying there and she died in Mums arms. She was fine yesterday. She looked totally normal. After all we've been through with her I can't believe she's gone.
We've had a horrible weekend with my sisters bf brother being killed in a accident and now this.

She was the most amazing creature, I loved her so much. So cheeky, so sweet a real old soul. I can't believe she's gone i'm in shock. 

I guess this is the last time i'll say Ohhh Bangbang.

Rest in peace my naughty bunny, you were a true character and taught so many people the joys of having a bunny.
We're having a drink in your honour tonight, all my friends are going to toast the many stories we've shared overthe years.

To my beautiful blue girl,i'm so glad our paths crossed, you taught me so much and i will miss you for eternity, Jakey my dog is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge he'll take care of you now..



xoxox


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2010)

I just can't believe this, I'm so sorry, though I know that's not much worth, you want to know what happened.

Will you get a necropsy? I don't blame you if you don't, I never can.

Again, I'm here for you, I'm so sorry.

RIP Sweet girl ink iris::rainbow:

BangBang, we love you!
:bigtears:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lara. 
Bang Bang was so loved, I know I'll never forget her, she was special to me. She had a great life with you and your mom. We'll always have memories of her to cherish.

Take care, I've missed you. :hug:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Bang Bang, it sounds like you shared some wonderful times together.
Binky free Bang Bang :angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh no..i'm so sorry Lara..i had always loved Bang bang..she was such a pretty little girl...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost your little girl. Hoist one for us in her honor. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

Bang bang was obviously very loved, I'm really sorry that she has passed. :hug2:


ink iris: Binky Free Bang bang :bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh No ! I am so very sorry. I always loved hearing stories of Bang bang - she had such a lovely character, and was such a pretty girl. 

I'll always remember her with those yellow flowers by her ears.

God Bless, Bang bang - we will miss you 

Jan


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 27, 2010)

the picture of her with the frangipanis is painted on the wall of my work alongside my dog that passed away and current pets. i love that picture it will stay with me forever.

i'm just so heartbroken, when i woke up today and realised its all real tears started again. i know everyone thinks their pets are special but she really was. all my friends turned up last night, some live ages away all for her. Shows how many people she touched. She was such a character and my world will always be more colourful for knowing her although at the moment everything seems dull. I know ill eventually be able to think back and smile, just not now i feel so cheated. it shouldnt have been her time. my poor bangbang


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sorry, Lara :hug:. I used to love reading all about BangBang - she will be missed.

Binky free, BangBang :rainbow:


----------



## Crazedbl (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG so sorry R.I.P Bang Bang


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Bangbang was such a special girl. My heart just dropped when I saw this title.

RIP Bangbang, have fun at the Rainbow bridge.

-Dawn


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 27, 2010)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> the picture of her with the frangipanis is painted on the wall of my work alongside my dog that passed away and current pets. i love that picture it will stay with me forever.
> 
> i'm just so heartbroken, when i woke up today and realised its all real tears started again. i know everyone thinks their pets are special but she really was. all my friends turned up last night, some live ages away all for her. Shows how many people she touched. She was such a character and my world will always be more colourful for knowing her although at the moment everything seems dull. I know ill eventually be able to think back and smile, just not now i feel so cheated. it shouldnt have been her time. my poor bangbang



Sorry to hear of your loss - just lost my first bunny in years this weekend and I am in shock...

Visit the candle page that is posted here - seeing that little flame lit made me realize how much my guy meant to me and how he briefly touched those who read my posts on RO... and how he lives on in his kits.

Eventually I hope to get beyond having a bunny who died, to having one that lived. I wish you good memories of Bang Bang... may she live forever in your heart.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2010)

*Bangbang wrot*


> all my friends turned up last night, some live ages away all for her. Shows how many people she touched.


:cry4: That is just the sweetest thing

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 



Binky Free Bangbang! 

Jen and Timothy


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2010)

Im so so sorry for your loss. I know how much you loved her and we all loved hearing of her stories, all her silly antics she would get into. She was really a special girl.
You are in my thoughts and prayers right now. I know how much you must be hurting.
*hugs*
Haley


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Bangbang was such a cute girl and she's one of the bunnies I think of when I think of this forum. I hope you can focus on the funny stories of her life, and the good memories you have of her. Also, know that she and her cute pictures touched people all over the world, and that she was a special girl who was lucky to get to live with you. Binky free, Bangbang.


----------

